# Altimetro helicoptero rc



## fenestrone (Ene 4, 2007)

un saludote a todo el mundo, soy nuevo en este foro que desgraciadamente no he podido conocer asta fecha de hoy. este dia sera recordado   .

el caso es que hace un tiempo que me corre por la cabeza una idea un tanto descabellada, os explico:

tengo un helicoptero rc de gasolina que ahora no biene al caso el modelo, y una camara inalambrica que la instale en el heli para hacer algunas tomas algo curiosas, y el caso es que me estoy planteando el poder volarlo directamente desde la camara, y aqui es cuando me surge una necesidad.
necesito un sensor que me diga durante el primer metro mas cercano al suelo, a que distancia estoy de el, y en especial los primeros 10cm desde el suelo, para poder hacer los aterrizajes con fiabilidad (una torta con el heli son 200euros).

hay algun valiente que quisiera compartir estas experiencias conmigo? es que vereis, ideas tengo infinitas, pero mis conocimientos llega un momento que no llegan para todo y reconozco mis limitaciones.

gracias de antemano por las ideas que me pudieseis dar.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 4, 2007)

Detector Infrarrojo de proximidad


----------



## Aristides (Ene 6, 2007)

Este sensor ultrasónico mide desde, 2centímetros hasta 3 metros:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28015


----------



## fenestrone (Ene 6, 2007)

aristides, este sensor que me muestras me interesa muchisimo pero.... podria explicarme alguien como lo hago para poder traducir la medicion dada por este sensor a una barra de leds? no se si me explico.

mi idea es la de poner una barra de leds que a medida que me alejo del suelo se vayan apagando los leds progresivamente.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 6, 2007)

El sensor entrega un pulso, cuya duración depende de la distancia, este dato lo toma el microcontrolador y lo guarda en una variable, luego éste puede encender una barra de LEDs y que la cantidad dependa del valor de dicha variable.
No me quedó claro donde irían ubicados los LEDs.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 7, 2007)

Es solo una idea .

Si el transmisor de video tiene entrada de audio podrias hacer lo siguiente:

integrar los pulsos (ret RC o similar) y aplicarlo a un VCO por ejemplo 555 por la patilla 5).
Con esto consiges oir la distancia del sielo con extremada precision mediante el audio.

El tono indica la distancia y puedes captar facilmente las variaciones del altura.

Este metodo es utilizado por los detectores de metales.


----------



## fenestrone (Ene 7, 2007)

la idea de pasar los pulsos por el canal de audio no es mala, y era mi primera intensión, pero tengo otras ideas para el canal de audio de la cam.

lo que si me interesaria saber es si la señal digital pulsatoria optenida del sensor se puede traducir a una señal analogica.

soy muy novato en esto de la electronica y apenas tengo conocimientos, pero si muchas ganas, asi que agradeceria que las explicaiones fuesen con palabras llanas. a medida que este proyecto vaya tomando forma, ire poniendo imagenes y datos de como va marchando todo.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 9, 2007)

pues podriamos realizar algo bien interesante, pero creo que ante de continuar nos deberias decir que conocimientos tienes, cual es tu nivel academico y cosas asi


----------



## fidodido18 (Ene 9, 2007)

hola a todos, yo tambien estoy buscando algo parecido pero no es para un helicoptero ni nada por el estilo, yo lo quiero utilizar para el carro de mi casa ya que siempre lo metemos de reversa y el carro queda casi justo dentro de la cochera, entonces seria de alguna forma que cuando uno vaya entrando ver varias luces, es decir, una verde que diga que hay distancia, amarilla que diga que vas llegando y rojo que a esa distancia estas bien. 
Si alguien sabe algo de esto se los agradeceria mucho...


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 9, 2007)

@fidodido: Eso viene hecho, tanto para montar en el carro como en la pared.
Tambien hay uno, que de paso se usa de laser jamming para eludir los controles de velocidad. Mas información aquí


----------



## fenestrone (Ene 10, 2007)

mi nivel de electronica se podria considerar que es practicamente nula. conozco el funcionamiendo de diodos, resistenica, leds, etc pudiendo hacer circuitos basicos de electronica analogica.

el problema surge con la electronica digital, que a duras penas se como es una puerta or, nor, and, etc pero eso si que ni se me a ocurrido probar de hacer un circuito porque me queda un tanto lejos.

todo y eso, actualmente con esto del radioaltimetro me estoy documentado vastante y enpiezo a entender algunas cosas, como los DAC, que me parece que es la clave de lo que yo quiero hacer.(desde mi punto de vista de la ignoracia, claro esta)

segun entiendo, podria colocar un contador de pulsos por espacio de tiempo y traducir esto a una señal de 4bits, conectarlo a un DAC y de este modo conseguir una señal analogica donde poder enpezar a trabajar con una barra de leds.

no se, ya me direis que os parece.


----------

